# Free wood from Clear Lake bowling alley



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

I found this posted earlier today on another site I visit. If I was closer by I'd try to grab a strip of the lane for a table or bench but I'm not up for driving from Cypress to Clear Lake tonight. Anyways, if any of you are close by maybe it's a good find for you guys. I have no idea how much is left but feel free to read through the comments and there is a few pictures...


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/houston/comments/17vnrm


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I know someone that went tonight, if there is anything good, I'll post back. They went for some stage stuff and table projects. They went about 7pm


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Any word bill?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

No word yet....hope they are not in jail LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

OK, as of last night there was still a lot of wood out there. Some sections will need a trailer or truck to haul off and some help to load (several hundred pounds). I was told it's in good condition as the people removing the lanes took care to not just rip it out.

The big sections would be a great table or work bench..or whatever you can think of building.

Don't know what is left inside to be removed, so it could be possible if the stuff outside is taken, it would be replaced with more from inside as it is removed.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Was there moments ago

Not much left, well, dimensional lumber there is a bit. There are about 5 lanes in a dumpster- Free for the taking, but very difficult to get out. I'd be willing to help if someone wants to get together, but really....short of a forklift of bobcat/backhoe, it will be very hard. Worthwhile, though.

That's it! It'll be all done by tomorrow. Not sure when the dumpster trucks come to take it away though.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Geez, sure wish I'd known about this earlier. Story of my life, day late and dollar short. I knew they had closed but never gave a thought to them possibly allowing folks to come get stuff.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

People must have been there early this morning with trailers LOL I'm going to get some pieces and make some pens to give away to people I know that grew up using that alley.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Well dang. Just a little late...and possibly rain on the way.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Its all gone. Only 2 pieces of maple MAY be left, but they were slated to be picked up around 5p. The rest is dimensional lumber and in a dumpster. It is OLD OLD stuff, very tight grain. Amazing to see such old growth pine. Sad to see it go to the dumpster.

Bill, if you want some pieces for pens, I'll have some I could donate to you...Maple and some pine. I have to go through it first, but I know I can spare some of the thinner maple (thick enough for pens) The thick stuff will have to wait until I finish my projects. just shoot me a pm, I'm in Taylor Lake Village


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm getting some from the people that went last night. I don't know what all or how much they got but they did say some was about 1" squares a couple feet long. I just want one of them to cut up for pens. I doubt it would have any nice grain or features to make them stand out, just a idea for people I know that used the lanes for years. If I could find out the last owners, I would even send them a pen.

I'll find out in a couple days what it looks like and just go from there.

Thanks for the offer


----------

